# scanne grabatère



## barbacane (1 Juin 2000)

Hello,

dernièrement, mon scan se met à me faire la gueule. Il est devenu d'une lenteur désespérente : A4 en 3 minutes en 72 dpi.
 Quid, est-ce matérielle??? dû à l'installation d'os9.04 ?????
Mon scan est un agfa 1212u
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2000)

Il se peut que tes ports USB soit sous-alimentés... Peut etre à cause d'une nouvelle ajonction tel une imprimante... Pour être sur de bien connecter le scanner il faut un HUB alimenté...


----------



## barbacane (1 Juin 2000)

Mon scan est alimenté, mon hub aussi. L'imprimante se trouve sur le port usb du clavier.


----------



## _gromit_ (2 Juin 2000)

Il arrive que ScanWise fasse des siennes.
Une fois, il me scannait jaune au lieu de blanc.

Va dans le dossier "Éléments temporaires" et vire, s'il existe, un fichier nommé "ScanWise".

Essaie aussi en virant les prefs de ScanWise.


----------

